# Good Dentist Paphos



## Ancient Mariner (Oct 18, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good dentist in Paphos. Half a tooth has cracked off so it looks like a root canal and crown will be required.

Thanks


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I have always used Dr Nitsa Symeou who is based near Debenhams roundabout and have had root canal treatment and a veneer fitted. Her number is 26 96 00 30. She has been my dentist for 7 years.

Another dentist who comes highly recommended by friends over the years is Dr Lenia Ethymiou who is near the Law Courts. Her number is 26 94 68 63

If you are near Peyia, the Peyia Medical Centre offers a dental service, but I think you have to pay to register with them before you can see any specialist and their number is 26 600 805

Good Luck!


----------

